
Today I made another ultimatum - beneills
http://blog.beneills.com/ultimata/
======
jacquesm
Don't over-focus on productivity. Focus on your health and happiness first and
foremost, productivity is overrated. Sure it's nice to crank out a bit more
than you would otherwise but I've yet to see a deadline that I couldn't extend
for the time it took to cook a proper meal or to see an old friend. No need to
make ultimatums.

